# What happed to the last 5 post made under The MY Rollitup



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 5, 2011)

It used to show the last 5 thread you made posts in and the last 5 threads you started?


----------



## bloomfields (Feb 5, 2011)

i thought the same , it seems when they updated the server they did away with this feature and yeah i am fucking annoyed too lol , its just subbed threads now i think , peace !


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2011)

damn.. i didn['t even notice till i read this threa.. that does blow donkey balls..


----------



## bloomfields (Feb 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn.. i didn['t even notice till i read this threa.. that does blow donkey balls..


it sucks and means even threads you only make a small comment on you have to subscibe to if you wanna see the replys , why did they do this ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 5, 2011)

could be that there are so many members now that i was taking up to much space on the server. Think about it thats an additional (10 thread links) x (every user). granted that is only a few kilobytes for the picture-links I estimate (2-3)kb

so thats (10)(3)(10,000 users) = 300,000 KB = 300MB = .3Gb hmmm that seems kinda small now to think about it, but im sure we have many more members


----------



## Total Head (Feb 5, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> could be that there are so many members now that i was taking up to much space on the server. Think about it thats an additional (10 thread links) x (every user). granted that is only a few kilobytes for the picture-links I estimate (2-3)kb
> 
> so thats (10)(3)(10,000 users) = 300,000 KB = 300MB = .3Gb hmmm that seems kinda small now to think about it, but im sure we have many more members


your avatar is more distracting than kodank's tits. i just stared at it for a full minute. i think i feel a seizure coming on.


----------



## Roll69 (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol, that's exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

blah, i want them back. i keep looking for them to be there lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Feb 11, 2011)

pissed me of a bit too, but if you go into your profile you can find all posts, does the same thing, just not so visible..


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been looking for that too!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 13, 2011)

*Instead of clicking "my rollitup" click "my profile"*

*Now left side under the avatar pick click "find all posts"*

Your last 5 are there.....


----------



## Tragik92 (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah i want that back too


----------

